# تذكر ان !!!!



## Coptic Man (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*† تذكر ان †*​ 
*انها مجرد ذكريات جالت في ذهني المكدود ذات يوم او من الممكن ان تعتبرها مجموعة من التاملات في حياة السيد المسيح وحياة انسان مسيحي يشعر بثقل الخطية ويريد الخلاص*
*اتمني ان تحوذ اعجابكم *​ 

*coptic man*
* 
:sami73:*​*

------†------------†------------†------​ 



 

تذكر انه احبك​ 
تتسائل في ذاتك هل انا الخاطئ البائس يحبني الرب​ 
ولكنه يقول لك دائما انه احبك لماذا لاتستطيع ان تصدق هذا​ 
نعم رغم خطياك الكثيرة فا انه يحبك حبا جما​ 

لقد ارسل لك الرسل كي تعرفه​ 

وارسل لك الناموس لكي يعينك​ 

وفي اكتمال الزمان ارسل ابنه الوحيد كي يخرجك من فخ الخطية والشيطان​ 

تذكر انه لاجلك ولاجلك وحدك نزل من سموات مجده و قدسه​ 

تذكر انه لاجل محبته لك احب ان يتجسد لاجلك​ 

تذكر انه لاجلك حل بروح قدسه بداخل احشاء العذراء مريم ​ 

تذكر انه جال يصنع خير ويفك الماسورين ​ 

كي يكون مثال لك تحتذي به ​ 

وانت ماذا تفعل في تجولك ؟؟ هل تصنع خير ؟​ 

هل يرئ المقربون منك صورة المسيح الحية فيك ؟​ 

تذكر انه رفع لعنه الناموس عنك واحتملها هو لاجل محبته لك ​ 

تذكر انه احتمل ظلم الاشرار كي يعنيك​ 

تذكر انه بذل ظهره للسياط ​ 

تذكر انه لاجلك لم يرد وجه عن اللطمات​ 

تذكر انه قبل ان يعري كي يكسوك انت الخاطئ ​ 

تذكر انه لاجل عظم محبته احتمل البصاق والجلدات ومسامير الصلب لانه احبك ​ 

تذكر انه انت من تبصق عليه يوميا بخطاياك وعدم تنفيذ وصياه​ 

تذكر ان بيدك انت وحدك تدق كل يوم مسمار في يده وهو علي الصليب ينظر لك بخطاياك الكثيرة ​ 

تذكر انه صلب عاريا كي يكسوك بدمه الغالي والثمين ​ 

تذكر انه غفر للذين صلبوه ​ 

وانت هل تغفر لمن يخطئ اليك ؟​ 
هل تسامح من كل قلبك من يخطئ في حقك او يسبب لك الم او مشكلة ما ؟​ 

تذكر انه نزل الي الهاوية وقيد الشيطان المضل وكسر قيد الماسورين​ 

هللوليا الفخ انكسر وخرجت انفسنا​ 

الشيطان لا سلطان له عليك بعد ​ 

لاء تصدقه لو قال لك ان الرب لايحبك لانك خاطئ او لانك تخطئ فانه كاذب وابو الكاذب فهذا قول الكتاب المقدس عنه​ 

تذكر انه جاء لاجلك خصيصا وكي يعتني بك وينقذك ولانه حقا يهتم لامرك كثير جدا​ 

فقط اقبل خلاصه ودمه واطلب منه ان يحوطك بدمه الثمين ​ 

الذي يرعب الشيطان ويذكره بكسر سلطانه علي الانسان ​ 

ودحر مملكته الارضية ​ 

لا توجد دينونة علي الذين في المسيح ​ 

اقبل خلاص واطلب منه ان يسكن بداخلك​ 

ولا يبرحك ابدا​ 

اطلب منه ان يملك علي قلبك وعلي حواسك وعلي افكارك ​ 

سلم له مفاتيح حياتك وقوله دبر حياتي كما يليق​ 

تذكر انه قال ها انا واقف علي الباب واقرع​ 

هل تترك المخلص واقفا كثيرا ؟؟​ 

الا تهرع اليه وتسجد له وتشكره علي محبته العظيمة وتطلب منه ان يسكن في قلبك ​ 

تذكر انه رغم خطياتك الكثيرة جداااااا يحبك ويريدك ان ترجع الي حضنه ​ 

تذكر انه مهما عملت مازلت ابنه الذي يحبك الذي رضي ان يسفك دمه كي لايصيبك مكروه​ 

تذكر انه دائما يراعاك ويهتم بك بدون ان تشعر​ 

تذكر انه سوف يأتي في يوم الدينونة الرهيب وحتما سياتي لكي يدين الارض والساكنين فيها بالعدل وسوف تقف امامه عريانا لا يسترك الا قبولك له ولدمه الكريم الذي سفك لاجلك انت الخاطئ ​ 

ويستر عري خطيتك الابدية ​ 

تذكر انه سوف تجثو له كل ركبة في السماء وعلي الارض وتحت الارض وياتون من المشارق والمغارب ويتاكؤن في ملكوت السموات ​ 

تذكر اين سوف يكون مكانك من قديسيه ومن ارضاه وسلمه حياته​ 

تذكر انك دعيت علي اسمه ولكن ماذا فعلت ؟؟​ 

ماذا قدمت نظير الدم الثمين الذي دفع فيك انه لايريد شئ في المقابل​ 
ولكن هل ارضيته في حياتك ؟​ 

هل قولت له في يوم ما حياتي ملكك يارب افعل بها ما تشاء ​ 

هل سلمته قلبك ؟؟​ 

هل اعطيته مفاتيح حياتك ؟​ 

ماذا لو اتي هذا اليوم الرهيب الان !!​ 

كيف سوف تقف امامه وانتا خاطئ​ 

كيف سوف يكون مصيرك الابدي ​ 

ورغم ذلك تذكر انه لاجلك ولاجلك وحدك حول العقوبة خلاص لانه احبك ​ 

لانه اب حقيقي يحبك رغم كل خطايك​ 

ولن يقوم بتمزيق شهادة ميلادك ويقول لك لست ابني بعد​ 

حاشا​ 

انه دائما قريب منك " فالرب قريب لمن يدعوه "​ 

ولكن ينتظر الفرصة التي تعطيها له بنفسك​ 

ان يدخل في حياتك ويعمل عملا عجيبا ويغيرك ​ 

تذكر انه قال لنا نحن شعبه اننا لسنا من هذا العالم ​ 

نعم نحن لسنا من هذا العالم الفاني الملي بالالام والامراض والمتاعب والاشواك​ 

لنا وطن اخر مضي الفادي ليؤسسه لنا ​ 

وفي ملئ الايام سوف نلتقي به مع قديسين في مجد قدسه ​ 

فالعالم يمضي وشهواته معه​ 

امين يارب تعالي الينا سريعا غيرنا نحن ضلاننا عنك نحن اخطانا نحن شعب قسي وغلظ قلبه نعم قلبنا غليظ وتحجر ولا نستوعب مدي رحمتك ومحبتك يارب بنرجوك انك تغيرنا تساعدنا علي التحرير من سلطان الخطية يارب انت القائل لايسود علينا شئ بدال احنا فيك تعالي يارب الان واسكن في قلوبنا نحن نعطيها لك ولا نطلب منك شئ الا تدخل بها وتغيرها وتنقيها وتكسر عنها قيود الخطية وتعطينا الخلاص وتدينا النعمة اننا نعمل نقدملك حياتنا وتكون ملك لك ​ 

" امــــــــ†ــــــــين "​ 

تعالوا نرنم مع بعض ترنيمة ​ 
ليسوع اعطي فكري وقولي ليسوع​ 
ليسوع اهدي حبي وقلبي ليسوع​ 
ليسوع ارنم لحني وشدوي ليسوع​ 
ليسوع اسلم ذاتي وعمري ليسوع​ 

اضغط هنـــــــــــا لتحميل الترنيمة وسماعها​ 
( للتحميل كليك يمين واختار save as )​ 
اتمني مش اكون طولت عليكم والموضوع يكون سبب بركة وخلاص​ 
بقلم : coptic man ​ 

*


----------



## Twin (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخي كوبتك مان*

*موضوع جميل جداً*
*وخاصة أسمه*
*والأجمل من كل هذا *
*أنه بقلمك أنت*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*



Coptic Man قال:


> *انه دائما قريب منك " فالرب قريب لمن يدعوه "​
> ولكن ينتظر الفرصة التي تعطيها له بنفسك​
> ان يدخل في حياتك ويعمل عملا عجيبا ويغيرك ​
> تذكر انه قال لنا نحن شعبه اننا لسنا من هذا العالم ​
> ...


 
*أمين*
*نحن علي ثقة أنك معنا يالله لأنك...................*
*أنت الذي أخترتنا ونحن لم نختارك قط*
*ولكنك مازلت تنتظرنااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*

*سلام ونعمه ...*


*تأملات جميله أخى الحبيب مينا ..*

*جيد أن نتذكر كل النعم التى خصنا بها الله .. خص بها الجنس البشرى كله *

*و جيد أن تكون لنا وقفة مع النفس .. نتناول فيها كل أفعالها و خطاياها .. نوبخها و ننتهرها *

*قبل أن يأتى اليوم الذى لا يصلح فيه أى توبيخ أو ندم ..*

*جيد أن نتذكر كل هذا .. ويبقى ...*

*أن نعمل .. و نقدم على خطوة إيجابيه فى حياتنا .. نبرهن بها للعالم كله ..*

*أننا أبناء الله .. أى المؤمنون بأسمه ..*

*فما اشد ضراوة الحرب الموجهه إلى أبناء الله فى هذا العالم .. و هذا العصر ... وكل العصور *

*و لكن البيت المبنى على الصخر .. هذا يصمد .. و يظل شامخاً *

*جيد أن نتذكر ...*

*و جيد بالاكثر .. أن نجاهد بالفعل .. *

*فلا نسقط ..*

*صلواتك*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*  سلام ونعمه ليك يا مينا
تأمل جميل جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك
فليعود الخراف الى رعيهم
لانه لا يرفضهم ابدا
فالسماء تفرح بخاطئ واحد يتوب



			امين يارب تعالي الينا سريعا غيرنا نحن ضلاننا عنك نحن اخطانا نحن شعب قسي وغلظ قلبه نعم قلبنا غليظ وتحجر ولا نستوعب مدي رحمتك ومحبتك يارب بنرجوك انك تغيرنا تساعدنا علي التحرير من سلطان الخطية يارب انت القائل لايسود علينا شئ بدال احنا فيك تعالي يارب الان واسكن في قلوبنا نحن نعطيها لك ولا نطلب منك شئ الا تدخل بها وتغيرها وتنقيها وتكسر عنها قيود الخطية وتعطينا الخلاص وتدينا النعمة اننا نعمل نقدملك حياتنا وتكون ملك لك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


†أميـــــــــن†

*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*الله كلمات لؤلؤ

كلام حلو قوى

دخل قلبى و حسيت بية 

بسم الصليب عليك يا مينا برافو عليك بجد

الف شكر على الكلمات الروعة دى

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## mrmr120 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*حلو اوى اوى اوى *
*الموضوع ياكوبتك *
*ربنا يباركك *
*والكلمات معبرة جدا*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## Scofield (20 ديسمبر 2006)

جميــــــــــــــــل جدا حبيبى كوبتيك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## K A T Y (25 يناير 2007)

جميلة قوي يا مينا كلامك جميل 

وفعلا ياريت الواحد ياخد وقفة مع نفسه ويراجعها

ويشوف هو اغضب ربنا في ايه وكام مرة صلبه

ويتوب ويقوله يارب انا بين ايديك ومفتاح قلبي وحياتي سلمتهولك انت 

ديه بتبقي اجمل لحظة بيعشها الانسان في حياته كلها

شكرا يا مينا علي التأمل  ده


----------



## Basilius (25 يناير 2007)

*استاذ كوبتك مان 
كلامك جميل و رائع 
شكرا على هذة الكلمات 
ربنا يباركك و يستخدمك لمجد اسمة العلي *​


----------



## remoo (26 يناير 2007)

*الموضوع اكثر من رائع الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## totty (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تذكر ان !!!!*

اهو ده الكلام ولا بلاش

بجد اكتر من رائع

وطريقه كتابتك للموضوع رائعه

والصلاه اللى اخر جزء

ربنا يساعدنا كلنا اننا نسلم حياتنا بين ايده

ونسلم انفسنا ليشكل فينا بأرادته

أمـــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــن

مينا الترنيمه اكتر من رائعه

مـــــــــــــيرســـــــــــــــــى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تذكر ان !!!!*

فعلا" تأمل أكثر من رائع ...........أ شكرك يا كوبتك .........ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ربنا يبارك حياتك*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااي أخي كوبتك مان*
> 
> *موضوع جميل جداً*
> ...


 
اشكرك اخي الحبيب امير علي كلامك المشجع الاكثر من رائع

بجد ده شهادة اعتز بيها

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تذكر ان !!!!*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> *سلام ونعمه ...*
> 
> ...


 
شكرا اخي الحبيب طارق 

علي مرورك وردك المشجع والبناء لسياق الخواطر

الرب يباركك ويعوضك


----------



## kajo (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تذكر ان !!!!*

احساسك حلو اى يا استاذ الموضوع فعلا رائع​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تذكر ان !!!!*



girl_in_jesus قال:


> *سلام ونعمه ليك يا مينا*​
> *تأمل جميل جدا*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> *فليعود الخراف الى رعيهم*
> ...


 
امين يا بسمة

وميرسي خالص لردك الجميل

الرب يباركك ويعوضك​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تذكر ان !!!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *الله كلمات لؤلؤ​*
> 
> *كلام حلو قوى*​
> *دخل قلبى و حسيت بية *​
> ...


 
ميرسي خالص يا مرمر علي ردك الجميل

المشجع ده 

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك ومبسوط خالص اني الكلمات لمستك

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تذكر ان !!!!*



mrmr120 قال:


> *حلو اوى اوى اوى *
> 
> *الموضوع ياكوبتك *
> *ربنا يباركك *
> ...


 
شكرا يا مرمر علي دعمك وتشجيعك

وربنا يباركك​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تذكر ان !!!!*



ٌREMON قال:


> جميــــــــــــــــل جدا حبيبى كوبتيك
> ربنا يباركك


 
اشكرك يا حبيبي ريمون

انت اللي جميل :smil12:


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تذكر ان !!!!*



K A T Y قال:


> جميلة قوي يا مينا كلامك جميل
> 
> وفعلا ياريت الواحد ياخد وقفة مع نفسه ويراجعها
> 
> ...


 
اشكرك لكلامك الرقيق يا كاتي

ومبسوط خالص اني التأملات عجبتك

ربنا يباركك ويملا حياتك بالمجد والنعمة

شكرا لكي


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تذكر ان !!!!*

موضوع جميل اوى اوى 

والكلام اجمل بجد

انا شخصيا اطلب منك المزيد

لان اسلوبك فى الكتابه فوق الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويوفقك يا كوبتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تذكر ان !!!!*

كلماااات جميلة اوى اوى اوى 

وفيها احساس 

بجد تسلم ايديك يا مينا 

وربنا يعوضك...​


----------



## Meriamty (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تذكر ان !!!!*



موضوع راائع جداااا يا كوبتيك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------

